# Bass attractent



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

What is everyones favorite bass sprays? I'm looking to try something new this year, last year i jut used YUM bass spray.

Also do you use different scents for largemouth and smallmouth?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't use spray scent. I have been using JJ's magic dye dip. If you like garlic then you must try this stuff. Scent stays on longer than your bait.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

If I use a scent it's usually Kick'n Bass in garlic or anise.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i use the gulp alive line in the shad scent for all my baits except for my jig n pigs then i use the crawfish scent.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I like to use Spike-Its line of Garlic scents. Wont make em bite your bait but when they get hold of it they wont let go. I also use Venoms Grab Garlic scent. I put my baits in a heavy zip-lock bag and pour it on them and let the plastics soak it up. Just dont try to bite the end off a bait if it gets torn up, A good rub of snuff wont take the taste out of your mouth. Not that I have ever done that now mind you


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Mega Strike. If it keeps Mike Iaconelli able to stay in the top 10 in every tourni its good enough for me. On a personal level, If I am going to get a strike when useing it I will get activity on the third cast to the same area. I am sure that can be explained with sent dispersment and sent trail and all that scientific jabber jabber. All I know is the stuff works on soft plastics. Worms, jigs and the like. Bottom line. If you use something regularly and you have developed a confidence in it, then it works for you.
Try some of the stuff that sounds good from what people say. 
hope this helps
later
donm


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

YUM GARLIC ..........I don't leave home without it! 

also use YUM CRAWFISH but it doesn't work like the garlic!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

My homemade. Canola cooking oil and 3 or 4 cloves of crushed fresh garlic. I put it in a nose sprayer with most of the tube inside cut off. One drop is all you need.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Although I don't use it very often, I did catch a 6-pounder real early last season and a 5-pound 1-ounce pre-spawner this season soon after spraying Yum Crawfish spray on my JignPig.

(Note to self... Start using crawfish spray on my JignPigs more.)


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i use the yum sprays the crawfish and garlic flavor, not sure how much they work but i figure it can't hurt.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

I used to use em all the time. Every few cast I would spray. My Grandpa used to kid me saying that stuff catches more fisherman than fish. I havn't used an attractant in years.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

wtrprfr1 said:


> I used to use em all the time. Every few cast I would spray. My Grandpa used to kid me saying that stuff catches more fisherman than fish. I havn't used an attractant in years.


What he said ^^^^, its all about confidence and fishing at the right time and place.


----------

